# TTTTTTiiimmmm-bbbeeerrrr



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Trees and shade,, VS leaves and sticks...

Time for more of the trees to go.









Took out a fee on the Highline.










This tree has been in many a photo, time to go.
And its cheaper to fix a section of track VS hire someone.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

What, was Carrie out of town? Cutting down all her trees like that. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Are you going to take a chainsaw and carve something in the stump? How about a duracell battery!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

He's going to carve a tunnel out of the stump. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know , I had thought about carving Greg and RJ figures on the tree. Then next Battery Sept get together we can shot arrows at the track power giants. Then burn it down. 

I can only dream. 
You have heard of " the dark ages"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Put em on Evil Bay they'll sell, cut them into millions of little logs, they'll sell, guy has a dog door on there now the dogs going in and out made what looks to be a rendition of a religious figure on it from the dirt and scrapings, and he started it at $1000.00 and it has been bid on up to $1100 now. Like I said before people will buy anything on Evil Bay, except when I want to get a decent or fair price on something then no bids or doesn't meet reserve. have had 3 engines on there one 3 times, 1 twice, and no sale.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the totem pole you need Marty.


Totem Pole 


That one belongs to Bob from The Bob and Tom morning radio show. 


Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Craig, RJ would love that one. 
My wife thinks I will hate myself later. But I hate the sticks and crap now. the rest of my yard grows fine w/o shade, so will this area.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty lives in Nebraska City. Nebraska City the home of Arbor Lodge and Arbor Day. Keep it up Marty. The Arbor Lodge Police will be comming after you. Cutting down a tree in Nebraska is like painting the statue of William Jennings Bryan on the Nebraska Capitol Lawn bright orange. That is what we did after seeing the movie Blowen In The Wind...about the Scopes Monkey Trial in Tenn. in the 20's. We got part of it painted before being scared off... That was in 1959. I think they are still looking for us.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

With that tree being gone, doesn't that make room for more railroad? Many a tree has been removed for the advancement of the railroads.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had cut the tree tonight 8ft off the ground as a watch tower, then I cut it to 30" off the ground foir a bench seat.. so we'll see, I had one 4ft rail damaged by the elevator.. Now its cleaning up the mess. after work, in the dark,, OH ya, I have lights...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Craig that's a keeper like that. BTW Marty the garden inspector can return and deal you evil. Watch what you say







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, you need to cut the one down just off the driveway on the SE corner of the house. It casts a shadow on the MLS photo by the bridge. If it was gone, the image would be a lot better.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, you can carve RJ and me on the tree trunk. You better be sure your tools have their batteries charged though! It would be funny if you had to use track power to do it! ha ha ha! 

Shoot all the arrows you want, you are having fun with battery and I'm having fun with DCC, the hobby is definitely big enough for both! 

Seriously, good move on the tree, anything that tries to drop leaves on my track gets a permanent haircut --- at ground level!!! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan
next year we will move the time up before the shadow, other photos have been fine.

WOOW does this mean RJ may come back next year???? Bring a white truck this time.

Greg, yea the winds this last year and the trees brushing together have made it a pain.. All these trees was small 10 years ago when the RR was started.. 10 years woow, thats my oldest RR today.


Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 12/02/2008 8:37 PM
Marty, you need to cut the one down just off the driveway on the SE corner of the house. It casts a shadow on the MLS photo by the bridge. If it was gone, the image would be a lot better.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex and I will come in by helicopter next year







. Avoid the dust. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

At the rate Marty's going Next year we will be going to "Marty's Nebraska Desert Battery Powered Steam up"









Someone said they saw Marty on Craig's List trying to trade Max the dog for a Camel


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Marty, gonna be HOT up there with NO shade! Steamers may have to move down.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Cant call you a tree hugger now. LOL


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Max should change his name to RODNEY, cause he don' get no respect!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't worry, in a couple more years Marty will have an air conditioned bio-dome over his railroad so he can run all year long, in nice, cool rain-free weather.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/02/2008 2:10 PM
You know , I had thought about carving Greg and RJ figures on the tree. Then next Battery Sept get together we can shot arrows at the track power giants. Then burn it down. 

I can only dream. 
You have heard of " the dark ages"

Didn't the E.P.A. outlaw flaming arrows? The fuel gave off too much pollutants.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty Sounds like and looks like it was a Norway Maple. My chipper would eat that thing in 5 minutes I make a good living getting rid of them, they're non native and invasive.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

took two more trees out this weekend








now the MLS bridge is clear behind.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks darned nice!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Marty. Will Make the photos look more real yet.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like he has now got to put up more protection for us so we do not get to much sun. Or he can now hand out free hats with his RR logo.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, there is a water tower in the background of the center of the bridge. Please get your torch out and cut it down!! It's detracting from the view !! 

You can light it with some of JJ's flaming arrows! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe it is one of them Microwave towers for the Rial Road.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg and John, take a closer look. The tower is a fire lookout tower. What with Marty's Paul Bunyan act there is no further use for it and it definately has to go!!. 

Bill


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nutz... I thought it looked neat in the background.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Now that the trees are all gone, you should put a hot tub under that bridge. Or, maybe just in front of it. Don't drop your remote!! Would be interesting when plowing during a snowstorm. Just don't try to make the heater battery powered.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just never happy, I was looking at the photo thinking, someday i would love to have a really BIG bridge.... With Ron S. mountains in the back ground. 

Eleven years ago I told Carrie I wish I could move to the country and have a bigger layout. She agreed???? For different reasons of-course.
10 years ago this thanksgiving we moved in. After 2 months of remodeling.

Where has the time gone. 15 years from now I will be moving down by Stan and JJ to retire. heheheh


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They forgot to tell ya they are moving to Neb so they can plow snow instead of sand







Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

No not moving. The mountains and scenery in background are painted on plywood.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ron Senek on 12/12/2008 6:09 PM
No not moving. The mountains and scenery in background are painted on plywood.

Your just saying that so that you dont have a whole bunch of Wirdoes and Perverts moving in next to you with trains disturbing your tranquility.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*How NOT to trim a Tree...*

*I said ICE CREAM not ICE SCREEM.......Two THUMPS in the night...* 
*The limbs missed the elevated track but not the Motorcycle, Trailer nor *
*57 Plymouth Ice Cream getter or the 60' ham radio antenna....







*














*I may be WRONG but the top of the tower and rotor should be UP not DOWN....*
*The antenna elements are stuck in the ground and the Dish is "SEARCHING FOR SIGNAL".....*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray 
how does the engine get to the engine house?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I feel your pain, we had two years in a row of those. Got lots of firewood though!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Marty*

*Since I boil water in addition to sparking the tracks, I have to allow full access. 
*
*At the right hand edge of the engine house ladder track is a lift out bridge.







*
*....It has been removed for the winter....*
*It meets the inner main line switch just about where the ground BOX is located.*
*...link to Gilbert's Bridge photos....*

*Next Spring, the post hole digger and I will once again be in action.








*
*Thr left hand edge of the 3'x16' engine steam up area will have another*
*track heading toward the center. I will transplant Gilbert's two bridges*
*on that side and then a left hand R5 turn. It will dual cross the mains*
*then my ****'s Gate Bridge and enter the shed window to car storage.







*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Everytime I see your layout I think, if we ever fence in the yard, it would be really wise to have a track above it. 
thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/11/2008 6:33 PM

Where has the time gone. 15 years from now I will be moving down by Stan and JJ to retire. heheheh


Gee, Marty. that would be great. You'd be most welcome here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

15 years from now tho, Stan and JJ will be over 100 years old.


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

From what I can see Marty, they'll be 100 years *young* , we'll be 15 years older and probably feeling like we're 100


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/14/2008 8:04 AM
15 years from now tho, Stan and JJ will be over 100 years old.

No I will be 78. Mom lived till she was 92 Most of her sisters and brothers lived well up onto late 80's and early 90's 

Mabye I might still be here


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Grandpa just died two weeks ago. He turned 100 in September. I'm not sure right now that I even WANT to live that long. 

Sorry guys still grieving.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that *is* something pretty significant to grieve.


----------

